# our latest additions



## dutchchihuahua (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi everyone,

newbie to this forum but wanted to show off :coolwink: the latest additions to our chihuahua family. Brother and sister Atilla and Aura now 14 weeks old :love10:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful pair, I love those profile photos that show such wonderful heads.


----------



## dutchchihuahua (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you Chideb, I also like these kind of pictures so i try to make lots of them.

This boy is also born in my hands and such a character, i love them all so much and we have 9 so there is much to love


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

beautiful pups. I assume that the 9 puppies are from different litters and not one mama!!! I just reread your post and see that you are a breeder. Puppies are so much fun AND work.


----------



## dutchchihuahua (Apr 4, 2017)

Susan thank you! yes i'm a breeder and we have 9 chihuahuas in total ranging in the ages from 14 weeks to 4 years. 5 of them we have bred ourselfs and the other four we bought from other FCI breeders. Breeding is indeed hard work buth also very rewarding and so much fun, we love to see our little ones grow and become beautiful healthy adults


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww they're stunning! :love5:


----------



## dutchchihuahua (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you coco little bear, they are my pride and joy


----------



## Natalie Knoxville (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm in love. What adorable pups! Looks like you know what you're doing re breeding.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Beautiful pups. If I lived closer I'd be inquiring about getting one from you for sure!


----------



## dutchchihuahua (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you very much for the compliments Natalie and SinisterKisses :cloud9:

we try to do our best and breed healthy pups with lots of character and also typical for the breed


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

